# Skid Steer hand controls



## bluebyu62 (Jan 8, 2001)

I am looking at a used Bobcat brand skid steer loader with the hand control option for controlling the bucket and hydraulics. Currently i use a loader that has foot controlled bucket and hydraulic controls, has anyone operated both types and can you tell me the advantages of each. I will be test driving it either this weekend or early next week, any info will be appreciated. Thank you. Joe


----------



## osc (Mar 2, 2000)

I've used both and I think it comes down to personal preference and what you get used to. What I like is to get a machine that is not too jerky. When you are using a bucket on something really close to a house or you are picking something up off of a tightly packed truck or trailor, you want the smoothest controls you can get.

What I would do is demand a demo for an hour or so an do every sort of maneuver you can think of and if you are not getting pretty comfortable after an hour then maybe you should look at another machine. Hydraulics should be simple in either case so if you don't have an attatchment handy for a demo then just concentrate on the bucket.

Good Luck.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*We have a few of both styles....*

And like OSC said, I'd say its mostly personal prefrence. Some of our guys still like the foot pedals better, but most of us opt to use the new hand controls. It seems more comfortable to me to be able to do whatever I want with my feet. My hands had to be on the controls anyway, so I might as well use them for the hyd. contorls too. Its also better on bumpy land where your cruisin. When you hit a big bump at a high speed, its easy for your foot to put a little pressure down and mess with your controls. It seems to hardly happen at all with the hand controls.

Good Luck, and let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have yet to use one with the hand controls but my new case that I havehase the 2 stick or wobble controls and I am slowly getting use to them and likeing them better.Becuase i use to have a 3 stick with foot controls for the swing.So I would have to agree with Guido on that not of puting your feet anywhere you want ant the control you can get with hand controls.


----------



## bluebyu62 (Jan 8, 2001)

Thanks for all the good info guys. I'll be sure to let you know how i make out after I test some out.


----------

